# Fix Grade In Yard - Picture!!



## donaldp (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a house and small amounts of water have been getting in the crawlspace. We have re-routed water from a downspout that was dropping the rainwater right near teh foundation, which may have been the main cause. However, we are debating if we should look into re-grading the yard too.

Does this look like an issue? If so, how could you do it to ensure the dirt is not touching the siding? Thanks!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, it could be part of your problem but before you do anything, you should wait to see if taking care of the downspout cured the problem.

I don't see any way to bring the grade near the house high enough so that would leave the grade near the house where it is and taper it down from there.

You could also install a drain, at least along that edge of the house to drain the water that soaks into the ground away.

actually, as I look at the pic, the buried drain could be the best solution. It looks like the yard tapers down on the other side of the house. Perfect area to drain towards.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*grading*

How about adding a decorative gravel type area near the foundation that can look nice, but is really for drainage?


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

You could cut a swale about 8-10' off the house directing the water around the other side. Turn the swale into a dry creek-bed by adding stone and plantings around the edges.

You could build a retaining wall +/- 18" from the foundation and raise the grade on the side away from the house to direct water away from the foundation.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

These are all good options.

By the look of the shadow that is the dark side of the house you by the looks of the yard the grass doesn't grow all that well there. I would put a drain tile right next to the house and attach the down spout to it. Then run it down the edge of the house and strait out to the back yard. Then grade the yard away from the house and make a bit of a v from that tree on the right to the house. That will help draw the water away from the house and get it out into the back yard.


----------



## pecord exc (Mar 14, 2010)

I would vote to install a swale and while your contractor is there have them install pipes for your leader drains and pipe them either to grade far from the house or into a drywell. Depending upon the quantity of water in your basement you may need to install footing drains and waterproof the foundation... a lot of work but not impossible.


----------

